
Functional programming for smart chatbots - ashubham
https://github.com/ashubham/bot-context
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
ashubham
Thanks I dint know about Show HN

